# LOOK what this BOOB DID...



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

they painted a TORO in john deere chttp://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4835782504.htmlolors.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

check out the license plate...talk about adding insult to injury


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw that a few days ago


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Is nothing sacred? Why does this stuff happen? Take away all his yellow and green paint forever. If he wanted a Deere then OMG go out and buy one for chriminie sakes! Hopefully one day someone will get this and restore it back. Now that I own a vintage Toro I can be offended by this kind of thing. Think about the time and money wasted on this sheep in John Deere clothing, sheech. My eyes hurt now just looking at it... ouch.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

A real shame. That was once a fine looking *TORO* snowblower. Now it's just a disgusting looking but still great operating machine.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Lets not forget that is a "BULL" in sheeps clothing. 

I grew up in the 50's and 60's, I remember guys putting 327 V8 badges on the fenders of their straight six cylinder Chevys thinking it made their cars go faster.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Did nothing illegal by painting it green and yellow until he put the Jonh Deere decal on it, then he falls in the fraud part of the law, like changing the odometer reading on your truck.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Disgusting ;-)


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Toro snowblower

asking 325 for it to, screw that


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it wrong to say I like boobs?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Is it wrong to say I like boobs?


 No it is not there BROTHER DB.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I think QUEEN said it best. fat bottom girls. make the world go round.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Lets not forget that is a "BULL" in sheeps clothing.
> 
> I grew up in the 50's and 60's, I remember guys putting 327 V8 badges on the fenders of their straight six cylinder Chevys thinking it made their cars go faster.


I took the 427cu in badges off of my Impala to dust those 327's. Worked for years and oh the power, until I lost the diff.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Still, it's a creative way to rip someone off for a few extra bucks, lol! You know, one of those people who only knows John Deere as THE name in farm implement & power equipment.



I once heard a story of a guy walking into a John Deere service center with a JD tractor he needed to be serviced. When they saw the tractor, the staff refused to help him and other customers ganged up on the guy giving him major grief (as did the staff). His crime: apparently he painted his John Deere tractor *pink* to please his little daughter. The guy did not get any service and was told to paint it back original John Deere green and yellow, then to come back and see them if he wanted it serviced! Until then, he was not to show his face around their shop...

Talk about hardcore brand loyalty, lol! 





I agree though that thew snow blower should've remained original Toro red!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

found the other ad from this boob, seems he was too cheap to buy a john deere so he did what he did or shouldn't have done
Toro snowblower&Crafts men riding mower with plow


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> found the other ad from this boob, seems he was too cheap to buy a john deere so he did what he did or shouldn't have done
> Toro snowblower&Crafts men riding mower with plow



Lol... true. A "Crafts Men" riding mower. Apparently reading the big "Craftsman" logo on the front page of his manual (also pictured in ad) is too hard...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> Lets not forget that is a "BULL" in sheeps clothing.
> 
> I grew up in the 50's and 60's, I remember guys putting 327 V8 badges on the fenders of their straight six cylinder Chevys thinking it made their cars go faster.


Don,t you mean a *BULL* wearing doe skin? or buckskin?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

762mm said:


> Still, it's a creative way to rip someone off for a few extra bucks, lol! You know, one of those people who only knows John Deere as THE name in farm implement & power equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet if he had called J.D. corporate HQ he'd have gotten a *free* service and an apology from the dealer.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

He says in the ad, that he hates to sell it. I bet he can't wait to get rid of it.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I bet if he had called J.D. corporate HQ he'd have gotten a *free* service and an apology from the dealer.


I don't know, maybe... but I was told that the hardcore John Deere fans (loyal customers and employees) see the green and yellow paint job as a signature of their beloved products and a sacrilege not to be tampered with under any circumstances. 

Those who dare to deface it in any way are given the most severe treatment by the purists, apparently! (and the story above was the example I was given)





John Deere: it's not just another tractor... it's a way of life! (lol)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if people feel the need to TAT themselves with the logo's. they have to much time on their hands.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Is it wrong to say I like boobs?


Well that didn't take long.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You at lest have to give the guy credit for being up front about the tractor being a Craftsman and the snow blower a Toro that have been painted John Deere Green. Some CL listers don't do that.

Speaking of loyalty, I met a man once whose last name is Greene. He named his son John. I'll leave it up to you to guess what the kid's middle name was. I'm not kidding, true story.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Speaking of loyalty, I met a man once whose last name is Greene. He named his son John. I'll leave it up to you to guess what the kid's middle name was. I'm not kidding, true story.


This the only John Green I have ever heard of:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Green_(author))

I don't think that's who you meant! 

DFTBA,
Scot


----------

